# Deutsches Sprachpaket



## johnmclaine (28. April 2014)

Hi Leute, 

ich habe mir einen Online-Key gekauft, das Spiel geladen und installiert. Soweit sogut. Der Nachteil des Online-Key, die Version ist English. Wäre auch halb so wild, doch nachdem ich das deutsche Sprachpaket eingefügt habe, funktionieren die Tastaturkürzel für die offiziellen Cheats im Sandbox-Modus nicht. Sobald der Sprachpatch wieder raus ist, das Spiel wieder English ist, läuft alles Tadellos.
Hab keinen Plan warum...ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, da ich das Spiel gern in Deutsch spielen möchte.

greedz


----------



## BlackCarlos (28. April 2014)

Haste nicht was vergessen DRINGEND zu erwähnen?


----------



## johnmclaine (28. April 2014)

was genau meinst Du???


----------



## BiosShock (28. April 2014)

Dürften wird mal erfahren was für ein Spiel das ist?


----------



## johnmclaine (28. April 2014)

Ich dachte, das sei klar, wenn ich im SimCity Forum poste.
Ok, Ihr habt recht, es ist Sim City5. Sorry...


----------



## Sugar70 (28. April 2014)




----------



## BiosShock (28. April 2014)

Frage: "ist die Datei auch Versions(Update) gleich"?

Könnte schon das Problem sein 

Lol, das war mir schon klar welches Spiel -falsch ausgedrückt.


----------



## johnmclaine (29. April 2014)

es ist sogar mit der neuesten erweiterung...Cities of tomorrow. ich gucke einfach mal, ob ich dafür den Sprachpatch finde. Ich habe mittlerweile nach langer suche den ein oder anderen Hinweis gefunden, das ich für jedes update einen anderen Sprachpatch brauche. Nur warum sollte eine kleine Datei dafür sorgen, das die Sandbox-Cheats nicht erkannt werden??? Alles komisch


----------

